# Moggie or half something? Persian?



## PeachSan (Nov 25, 2015)

This is my rescue cat Sammy, he's about 1 year 6 months and I've had him for about 7 months.

As soon as I saw him I immediately thought he might be half Persian, he has a very unusual body shape.
He has very short legs and a relatively short body, he's very 'stocky' and has an absurdly fluffy tail.

His face is almost semi-longhaired and his fur is very very dense and thick but fine and fluffy.

I know he might just be a domestic longhair but he also has very unusual eyes, which everyone comments on when they first see him/ pictures of him. They are incredibly round, not like your standard feline eyes.

He has quite a grumpy, very playful personality.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

What a wonderful looking cat! Beautiful coat and with such a sweet expression
It is certainly not beyond the realms of belief that he may have some Persian in his ancestry, but then again he may just have been at the head of the queue when they were handing out whiskery good looks to moggies.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Beautiful & adorable but almost certainly not half-Persian with that long nose. Not sure what is unusual about his eyes?


----------



## PeachSan (Nov 25, 2015)

Everyone says that his eyes are really round and close together and big, sometimes I look at him and I'm not sure if one eye doesn't coordinate perfectly with the other, I don't know what it is, but they are a bit unusual.


----------



## PeachSan (Nov 25, 2015)

I'm also looking for advice on his behaviour (sorry the post is very long)

http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/my-cat-is-aggressive-and-destructive-help-me.416410/


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Cute looking chap, I love his rich red colouring. 

His eyes are very deep set, and for the size of his head, rather small ... which is the exact opposite to what you get with Persians. I would therefore say that 'if' he had any Persian ancestry lurking, it is a long way back.

I suggest he is a longhair moggie, but none the less a gorgeous fellow


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

As @Tigermoon says, persian eyes are huge and in most cases with flat faces, their eyes seem to bulge.

This is my boy










your boy is very beautiful. I read your other thread too but can't offer any advice I'm afraid


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Might be cross of another long hair breed? Angora? Turkish van? But the last one is rare ...


----------



## Burmesemum (Mar 7, 2015)

What about Main Coon? With the little ear tuffs and he looks like a big boy. He's gorgeous whatever he is!


----------



## jltaylor (Sep 4, 2011)

The shape of his ears, eyes and cheek bones makes him look part Siberian


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Siberians are rare, Angoras are rare, Turkish Vans are rare, I've seen a BSH with cute little ear tufts... My money (if I was a betting type) would be on pure 100% moggie, a fabulous breed.

BTW any improvement on the behaviour front?


----------



## Reets (Feb 19, 2014)

He is so, so, beautiful. What a stunning cat


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

In my opinion he's a stunning, fabulous domestic longhair, which is a wonderful breed indeed.


----------



## Flosstopher (Nov 1, 2015)

Oh look at him, he's gorgeous!


----------



## Brizzle (May 12, 2019)

Hi all,

I know this is an old thread but this cat most certainly could be half persian, I have a silver tabby persian who is more so doll faced the original Persians before humans created that very unhealthy flat face causing major health problems as humans like to play god. My cat got pregnant by my mothers cat who is a brown and white tabby and she had 3 gorgeous baby's who did take after there farther more so in the face department but all have thick long coats like there mum and big eyes. This is a couple of pics of the one I kept, as you can see not MOGGY at all which is so nasty to say if I'm honest to someone about there cat. Ragdolls were MOGGYS at one time as they are a cross breed with persian in there DNA if any one














actually researched and understood how a lot of breeds have come about even certain colourations and markings are due to cross breeding then breeding the so called MOGGY part out but keeping the certain trait.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

I am not sure I understand your point. What is so wrong with the term 'moggy?' It is a term of affection for a DSH or a DLH. Certainly many pedigree breeds are/have been outcrossed to other breeds or random bred cats but that is in a specific breeding programme overseen by one of the governing bodies. Those who 'create' new breeds have to prove ancestry for many generations before their cats can be approved as a definite breed.

Many people seem to assume certain genetic traits are a particular breed but the two things are not always the same thing.


----------



## AmsMam (Nov 25, 2014)

Hi @Brizzle , welcome to PF. Your cat is lovely.

We don't use the word moggie to mean nasty things here. A lot of us have moggies and we adore them. I call my cat a moggie because I got her from rescue as an adult and have no idea what her parents might have been (other than cats obviously), which is a similar situation to the question that started this thread. Your situation is a little different I think since you know your cat's parents and there is no guesswork involved.


----------



## Brizzle (May 12, 2019)

QOTN said:


> I am not sure I understand your point. What is so wrong with the term 'moggy?' It is a term of affection for a DSH or a DLH. Certainly many pedigree breeds are/have been outcrossed to other breeds or random bred cats but that is in a specific breeding programme overseen by one of the governing bodies. Those who 'create' new breeds have to prove ancestry for many generations before their cats can be approved as a definite breed.
> 
> Many people seem to assume certain genetic traits are a particular breed but the two things are not always the same thing.


I find it offensive and I am not the only persian who does not like the term at all. My cat I kept from last years litter is not a moggy in the slightest. I also find queer offensive being gay myself but that has being used to label a particular people of a certain persuasion. Just because it's being said out there in the world for so long doesnt mean it's correct thing to say or use. Breeders are the ones doing the overseeing with creating a breed the governing body just does the checking. Still means in your terms that Savannah's and ragdolls are basically "Moggy's", but registered ones with traced mixed dna for so many years.


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

You are funny! Do you always enter a house or join a group condemning their way of talking?
You are welcome to use the words you like for what you like. But short of being unintentionally offensive I want to use my words for what I like, too.
Moggie is an absolutely affectionate term.
If you want to start a discussion about newer breeds, do so in your own thread and look who joins you.
But the polite thing to do on entering a community is to introduce yourself and your cat, have a look around, join some conversations and then maybe start a discussion on basics like that.
Says an old punk with two moggies- we love to be underdogs.


----------



## Brizzle (May 12, 2019)

AmsMam said:


> Hi @Brizzle , welcome to PF. Your cat is lovely.
> 
> We don't use the word moggie to mean nasty things here. A lot of us have moggies and we adore them. I call my cat a moggie because I got her from rescue as an adult and have no idea what her parents might have been (other than cats obviously), which is a similar situation to the question that started this thread. Your situation is a little different I think since you know your cat's parents and there is no guesswork involved.


Hi

Thank you for your response, I kinda get it but don't really like it. Thank you for agreeing that my half persian kitten is not a moggy. I just thought if the person who was asking the about the kitten new that one parent was Persian and one was tabby then we shouldn't say to her it's a moggy which some people did. Like "it's just a moggy" yuck attitude


----------



## Brizzle (May 12, 2019)

ChaosCat said:


> You are funny! Do you always enter a house or join a group condemning their way of talking?
> You are welcome to use the words you like for what you like. But short of being unintentionally offensive I want to use my words for what I like, too.
> Moggie is an absolutely affectionate term.
> If you want to start a discussion about newer breeds, do so in your own thread and look who joins you.
> ...


Hi and thanks

Yes I like to put the world to rights and fight the corner of the oppressed. So moggie is something that just doesn't sit right and I'm sure if your cat could talk it would say how dare you call me that. I'm sure your FUNNY to. I know both parents from my cat I kept from last year so she is not a Moggy, maybe yours are but I think if you know the parents and one is persian then they are def not a moggys in my eyes. Let's agree to disagree


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Brizzle said:


> Hi and thanks
> 
> Yes I like to put the world to rights and fight the corner of the oppressed. So moggie is something that just doesn't sit right and I'm sure if your cat could talk it would say how dare you call me that. I'm sure your FUNNY to. I know both parents from my cat I kept from last year so she is not a Moggy, maybe yours are but I think if you know the parents and one is persian then they are def not a moggys in my eyes. Let's agree to disagree


Sure we can agree to disagree. But be assured, my piratesses whose mother was a feral cat, would embrace the term moggie for themselves. 
Actually I have no idea why it is important to have a certain breed. For me it is enough that a cat is a cat.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Every cat that is a cross or even unregistered ped is a moggster , it not an offense at all.
Simply not a ped. There is nothing that says that pedigree cats are superior to moggs.

People on this forum often have both and love them all the same.


It is very important from health care point to know if your cat is Persian cross, because of PKD, bladder issues, respiratory problems this breed has , not other reasons.

If you can ideally to check if his Persian parent was PKD tested.


----------



## Brizzle (May 12, 2019)

Ok so your cats mum was a ferret cat, I get that. To be honest I’m a bit of a snob my self lol and just love the majestic, gracefulness the persian has about themselves, the way my cat holds her head upwards as she closed her eyes and her silky soft thick coat. She’s and her daughter are my baby’s and do actually jump on my chest when I get home to greet me. My persian cats daughter(mystique) actually plays fetch like a dog.


----------



## Brizzle (May 12, 2019)

cheekyscrip said:


> Every cat that is a cross or even unregistered ped is a moggster , it not an offense at all.
> Simply not a ped. There is nothing that says that pedigree cats are superior to moggs.
> 
> People on this forum often have both and love them all the same.
> ...


I had my cat pkd tested the moment I got her and as she isn't the ultra flat faced persian created by humans which have more the respiratory problems more so she doesn't have those problems really. I do think that the problems wouldn't of started if the GCCF and TICA had done a better job to not allow this malformation to happen in the first place.


----------



## AmsMam (Nov 25, 2014)

Brizzle said:


> Hi
> 
> Thank you for your response, I kinda get it but don't really like it. Thank you for agreeing that my half persian kitten is not a moggy. I just thought if the person who was asking the about the kitten new that one parent was Persian and one was tabby then we shouldn't say to her it's a moggy which some people did. Like "it's just a moggy" yuck attitude


Yes, "_just_ a moggie" and similar phrases can come across pretty badly, if it's not clear that the person saying it likes moggies at all. I can see why you would object to that.

I would say "Persian cross" for your cat.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Brizzle said:


> Ok so your cats mum was a ferret cat, I get that. *To be honest I'm a bit of a snob my self* lol and just love the majestic, gracefulness the persian has about themselves, the way my cat holds her head upwards as she closed her eyes and her silky soft thick coat. She's and her daughter are my baby's and do actually jump on my chest when I get home to greet me. My persian cats daughter(mystique) actually plays fetch like a dog.


Now I begin to understand that it is @Brizzle who is denigrating DSH and DLH or 'moggies.' You are under the impression that your Persian cross is 'better' than a random bred cat. You are entitled to your opinion but there is no need to be confrontational when you discover that possibly the majority have a different view.


----------



## Brizzle (May 12, 2019)

QOTN said:


> Now I begin to understand that it is @Brizzle who is denigrating DSH and DLH or 'moggies.' You are under the impression that your Persian cross is 'better' than a random bred cat. You are entitled to your opinion but there is no need to be confrontational when you discover that possibly the majority have a different view.


No I think your misunderstanding all that I have said and the reason why I was defending the lady's post. A Moggie from where I'm from is some scabby dirty cat, that is covered with fleas and all sorts not a well looked up half persian cat. For me if a cat is part of one of the oldest cat breeds in the world and what many nowadays is deemed a breed which has persian in its DNA is not a moggy e.g like I have said already ragdolls, ragamuffin or even British blue sometimes. You get me now or still confused ?


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

I find this intriguing...
I have had Moggies all my life (until recently as I am catless at the moment) and have zero issue with people calling them moggies (some were crosses but I still considered them moggies as they had no papers).
My dog is a cross between two known breeds yet I still call him a mutt, a bitsa, or even (shock and horror) a mongrel if I can't be bothered to go through his parentage...he also gets called much worse on some days but as he hasn't got a clue I'm sure he will cope 


I've heard people get upset about the term Moggies and Mongrels before but I just don't get it unless they are breed snobs!
Human behaviour fascinates me


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Brizzle said:


> No I think your misunderstanding all that I have said and the reason why I was defending the lady's post. A Moggie from where I'm from is some scabby dirty cat, that is covered with fleas and all sorts not a well looked up half persian cat. For me if a cat is part of one of the oldest cat breeds in the world and what many nowadays is deemed a breed which has persian in its DNA is not a moggy e.g like I have said already ragdolls, ragamuffin or even British blue sometimes. You get me now or still confused ?


I am not sure what you mean by 'Persian in their DNA.' There is no major gene which defines a Persian. Persian cats have been developed by manipulating polygenes in selective breeding programmes in exactly the same way as ragdolls, ragamuffins or British. (Actually ragdolls do have one defining major gene, that for colourpoint or the Siamese gene but so do other breeds.) If you read the Lipinski study you will see the origins of the Persian cat which shares its genetic makeup with some of your despised random bred cats.

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18060738


----------



## Raggie08 (Mar 18, 2019)

With proof of pedigree - Pedigree, without proof of pedigree - moggies. Just my opinion of course. I love both, especially black moggies  Sadly we will always offend someone in life, it’s a case of agree to disagree. I grew up with moggies and I doubt they were offended at being called moggies


----------



## Brizzle (May 12, 2019)

StormyThai said:


> I find this intriguing...
> I have had Moggies all my life (until recently as I am catless at the moment) and have zero issue with people calling them moggies (some were crosses but I still considered them moggies as they had no papers).
> My dog is a cross between two known breeds yet I still call him a mutt, a bitsa, or even (shock and horror) a mongrel if I can't be bothered to go through his parentage...he also gets called much worse on some days but as he hasn't got a clue I'm sure he will cope
> 
> ...


Well that's why we are humans and we all have things we all find rude, offensive and distasteful. I'm sure your not ok if someone called you s chav, common, white t#*€h would you so it's the same thing in a way for me. not being a breed snob at all I like what I like and you like what you like. You are offended by different things than I am so we should be more aware of this fact. Per example Danny bakers incident, some people might not see that as a problem others do. Let's agree to disagree for our human differences and accept and embrace our diverseness.


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Brizzle said:


> Well that's why we are humans and we all have things we all find rude, offensive and distasteful. I'm sure your not ok if someone called you s chav, common, white t#*€h would you so it's the same thing in a way for me. not being a breed snob at all I like what I like and you like what you like. You are offended by different things than I am so we should be more aware of this fact. Per example Danny bakers incident, some people might not see that as a problem others do. Let's agree to disagree for our human differences and accept and embrace our diverseness.


You come here pushing your opinion to then say we should embrace diverseness! I do find you eminently entertaining.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Brizzle said:


> No I think your misunderstanding all that I have said and the reason why I was defending the lady's post. A Moggie from where I'm from is some scabby dirty cat, that is covered with fleas and all sorts not a well looked up half persian cat. For me if a cat is part of one of the oldest cat breeds in the world and what many nowadays is deemed a breed which has persian in its DNA is not a moggy e.g like I have said already ragdolls, ragamuffin or even British blue sometimes. You get me now or still confused ?


So you _do_ think moggies are 'less than' your cat who's half of a recognized breed.

*shrug* 
My dog is a mutt and gorgeous.
My cats are ferals of unknown parentage, moggies, and totally gorgeous. 
If either gets fleas I treat them. Pure-bred animals get fleas too


----------



## Brizzle (May 12, 2019)

QOTN said:


> I am not sure what you mean by 'Persian in their DNA.' There is no major gene which defines a Persian. Persian cats have been developed by manipulating polygenes in selective breeding programmes in exactly the same way as ragdolls, ragamuffins or British. (Actually ragdolls do have one defining major gene, that for colourpoint or the Siamese gene but so do other breeds.) If you read the Lipinski study you will see the origins of the Persian cat which shares its genetic makeup with some of your despised random bred cats.
> 
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18060738


I have researched persian cats bring from Persia which is no more and had open faced so the flat faces have been created by humans and allowed by governing bodies, the ragdoll original had persian in it amongst others given it that docile nature and nice fur which is why they to POSs carry the pkd gene


----------



## Brizzle (May 12, 2019)

O2.0 said:


> So you _do_ think moggies are 'less than' your cat who's half of a recognized breed.
> 
> *shrug*
> My dog is a mutt and gorgeous.
> ...


Ok I shall say it again I have not said there less than my persian or persian cross just they the half persian is not a moggy period. You have very nice cats FYI


----------



## Brizzle (May 12, 2019)

ChaosCat said:


> You come here pushing your opinion to then say we should embrace diverseness! I do find you eminently entertaining.


Your pushing your opinion on me first and I'm giving mine to say half persians are not a moggys end of


----------



## Brizzle (May 12, 2019)

ChaosCat said:


> You come here pushing your opinion to then say we should embrace diverseness! I do find you eminently entertaining.


Right back at you


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
Popcorn anyone?


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Brizzle said:


> if someone called you s chav, common, white t#*€h would you so it's the same thing in a way for me.


That's on you I am afraid because the two are not comparable at all.


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Brizzle said:


> love the majestic, gracefulness the persian has about themselves, the way my cat holds her head upwards as she closed her eyes and her silky soft thick coat. She's and her daughter are my baby's and do actually jump on my chest when I get home to greet me. My persian cats daughter(mystique) actually plays fetch like a dog.





Brizzle said:


> A Moggie from where I'm from is some scabby dirty cat, that is covered with fleas and all sorts not a well looked up half persian cat.


So, a couple of questions / points:

What do you then call a cat that's not a 'half something' i.e. more mixed breeding. Obviously one that's not 'scabby and dirty', which by the way would be something that would be a real shame, as it's clearly not had the life and care that it deserves.

Also your 'traits' - thick silky coat, majestic, well looked after (think that's what you meant when you said looked up? not sure), jumping on your chest, plays fetch? Do you think a cat needs some sort of pedigree to have these things. My 2 adorable moggies are beautiful, have thick silky coats, come running to see us when we get in and as for things they can do, well they both do far more tricks than a game of fetch.

I'm afraid I actually find your view that 'non pedigree or part pedigree cats' are lesser cats quite offensive.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

-mod hat-
Lets keep things polite please


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Brizzle said:


> Well that's why we are humans and we all have things we all find rude, offensive and distasteful. I'm sure your not ok if someone called you s chav, common, white t#*€h would you so it's the same thing in a way for me. not being a breed snob at all I like what I like and you like what you like. You are offended by different things than I am so we should be more aware of this fact. Per example Danny bakers incident, some people might not see that as a problem others do. Let's agree to disagree for our human differences and accept and embrace our diverseness.


Not to belabor the point, but when you equate calling a cat a moggy to calling a human white trash, you do indicate that you think moggy means something derogative. It doesn't. Moggy is simply a term for a cat that's not a recognized breed. That you see that as a bad thing indicates you _do_ think less of moggies.


----------



## Brizzle (May 12, 2019)

ChaosCat said:


> :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
> Popcorn anyone?


----------



## Brizzle (May 12, 2019)

O2.0 said:


> Not to belabor the point, but when you equate calling a cat a moggy to calling a human white trash, you do indicate that you think moggy means something derogative. It doesn't. Moggy is simply a term for a cat that's not a recognized breed. That you see that as a bad thing indicates you _do_ think less of moggies.


Well where I'm from and growing up people chased and screamed go away you dirty moggy. So for me it's s bad term for a cat


----------



## Brizzle (May 12, 2019)

StormyThai said:


> That's on you I am afraid because the two are not comparable at all.


I do beg to differ if you saw my last comment


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Brizzle said:


> I do beg to differ if you saw my last comment


I did see your last comment...still doesn't make them comparable...although if someone did call me white trash then I would probably laugh so much that I snort...
I also saw and heard people complain about dirty moggies as a child, doesn't stop me calling cats moggies now though


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Brizzle said:


> Well where I'm from and growing up people chased and screamed go away you dirty moggy. So for me it's s bad term for a cat


Can you accept that for the posters here that is not what it means at all? That's all folks are trying to say.

I'm in the US, there are terms that mean different things in the UK. If I went to the UK and insisted that fanny is a perfectly acceptable word for someone's backside and you tried to explain to me that my meaning won't work in the UK and I still insisted on using *my* meaning regardless of what the folks around me understood the word to mean, it would be a) a bit arrogant of me, and b) rather confusing for everyone.

Can't you just accept that here, on PF, moggy is not a derogative term?


----------



## Brizzle (May 12, 2019)

StormyThai said:


> I did see your last comment...still doesn't make them comparable...although if someone did call me white trash then I would probably laugh so much that I snort...
> I also saw and heard people complain about dirty moggies as a child, doesn't stop me calling cats moggies now though


Well that's your opinion and this is mine we are different. I can picture the snorting now lol


----------



## Brizzle (May 12, 2019)

O2.0 said:


> Can you accept that for the posters here that is not what it means at all? That's all folks are trying to say.
> 
> I'm in the US, there are terms that mean different things in the UK. If I went to the UK and insisted that fanny is a perfectly acceptable word for someone's backside and you tried to explain to me that my meaning won't work in the UK and I still insisted on using *my* meaning regardless of what the folks around me understood the word to mean, it would be a) a bit arrogant of me, and b) rather confusing for everyone.
> 
> Can't you just accept that here, on PF, moggy is not a derogative term?


 I have said if they think that then ok but I don't like the term so that's the convo done as far as I'm concerned but some people clearly have nothing better to do with there day.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Oh my! The forum has been entertaining this weekend!



Brizzle said:


> is more so doll faced the original Persians before humans created that very unhealthy flat face causing major health problems as humans like to play god.





Brizzle said:


> I had my cat pkd tested the moment I got her and as she isn't the ultra flat faced persian created by humans which have more the respiratory problems more so she doesn't have those problems really. I do think that the problems wouldn't of started if the GCCF and TICA had done a better job to not allow this malformation to happen in the first place.


The doll faced Persians had much the same issues as the flat faced - leaky eyes and noses. Well-bred Persians don't have any more health issues than non-Persians, provided that have the correct nostril size. The issue is not the breed, the issue is bad breeders. GCCF, FIFé and other registries have limitations in place within the breed standard to avoid extreme breeding.



Brizzle said:


> I know both parents from my cat I kept from last year so she is not a Moggy,


You know the parentage of one parent, the other you've referred to as a tabby. Tabby is a colour, not a breed, therefore you don't know this side of parentage. Ergo, moggy.

Your cat is a moggy, and there's nothing wrong with that at all. I have two moggies currently, one is titled Grand Master Cat under GCCF. I love a good mog myself


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

If the word Moggie is really that offensive to you then I am afraid that you are going to spend a large portion of your life offended because Moggie is the generic term for a cat of unknown parentage, just as Mongrel is the generic term for dogs of unknown parentage. 
I'm not saying that to be mean, but you will hear the term an awful lot on this forum and most others too.


----------



## Brizzle (May 12, 2019)

Rufus15 said:


> Oh my! The forum has been entertaining this weekend!
> 
> The doll faced Persians had much the same issues as the flat faced - leaky eyes and noses. Well-bred Persians don't have any more health issues than non-Persians, provided that have the correct nostril size. The issue is not the breed, the issue is bad breeders. GCCF, FIFé and other registries have limitations in place within the breed standard to avoid extreme breeding.
> 
> ...


The other percentage I do know as it's my mothers domestic cat which is tabby and white. So for me not a moggy but for you POSs so


----------



## Brizzle (May 12, 2019)

StormyThai said:


> If the word Moggie is really that offensive to you then I am afraid that you are going to spend a large portion of your life offended because Moggie is the generic term for a cat of unknown parentage, just as Mongrel is the generic term for dogs of unknown parentage.
> I'm not saying that to be mean, but you will hear the term an awful lot on this forum and most others too.


Well I have no one around me so far to call any of my cats moggies and I'm over 30 so still happy to not really hear that phrase much if I'm honest. Not since I was about 11 anyway


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Brizzle said:


> The other percentage I do know as it's my mothers domestic cat which is tabby and white. So for me not a moggy but for you POSs so


You don't know 100% of your cat's parentage, therefore mog.

I find it hilarious that you're calling people who own and love moggies pieces of sh**


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

I hate to be the barer of bad news but a tabby and white domestic is a moggie by definition.
But yeah I think everyone has made their point so I will go back to lurking in cat chat


----------



## Brizzle (May 12, 2019)

Rufus15 said:


> You don't know 100% of your cat's parentage, therefore mog.
> 
> I find it hilarious that you're calling people who own and love moggies pieces of sh**


I find it absolutely crazy and hilarious how you like putting words into people's mouths. Noting better to do I guess.


----------



## AmsMam (Nov 25, 2014)

Brizzle said:


> Well where I'm from and growing up people chased and screamed go away you dirty moggy. So for me it's s bad term for a cat


See, I would just assume that those people don't like cats, and if so they're not likely to care whether the cat really has fleas, really is dirty, in fact they probably would shout the same thing at a pedigree cat if it happened to venture near them. That's their loss.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Brizzle said:


> I have researched persian cats bring from Persia which is no more and had open faced so the flat faces have been created by humans and allowed by governing bodies, the ragdoll original had persian in it amongst others given it that docile nature and nice fur which is why they to POSs carry the pkd gene


I do recommend you read the Lipinski study or at least the abstract if you have limited powers of concentration. It will give you some real information on which to base your future prejudices although it will not tell you that, far from Persia disappearing in a puff of smoke, it is alive and kicking as Iran!


----------



## Brizzle (May 12, 2019)

AmsMam said:


> See, I would just assume that those people don't like cats, and if so they're not likely to care whether the cat really has fleas, really is dirty, in fact they probably would shout the same thing at a pedigree cat if it happened to venture near them. That's their loss.


Yeah I guess that's true, cats a very doubting 


QOTN said:


> I do recommend you read the Lipinski study or at least the abstract if you have limited powers of concentration. It will give you some real information on which to base your future prejudices although it will not tell you that, far from Persia disappearing in a puff of smoke, it is alive and kicking as Iran!


I know it hasn't just disappeared in a puff of smoke don't insult my intelligence but I guess that's what you do on here. I have a Co worker and 2 neighbours from that part of the world who u regularly eat with and spend time with but it's callee Iran as you say. I have researched a lot out of it but thanks any way for the crumbs of advice.


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

I love my moggies and it is an affectionate term, like I call my Norwegian Forest Cats, weggies.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Perhaps @Brizzle, you would prefer the term Domestic Short Hair or Domestic Long Hair to Moggy? Moggy is not an offensive term, at least not in the UK but if you want to sound more 'discerning' you could use DSH or DLH - it's the same thing.


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

Or house cat as that is the term they are known by in FIFe


----------



## Brizzle (May 12, 2019)

lymorelynn said:


> Perhaps @Brizzle, you would prefer the term Domestic Short Hair or Domestic Long Hair to Moggy? Moggy is not an offensive term, at least not in the UK but if you want to sound more 'discerning' you could use DSH or DLH - it's the same thing.


Thank you very much, you have been one of very few people on here who are actually being adults about this and being helpful. I shall take that and use that instead. Many thanks and have a good day.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

There is no need to insult long standing members...


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Brizzle said:


> don't insult my intelligence but I guess that's what you do on here. I have researched a lot out of it but thanks any way for the crumbs of advice.


You come to this forum talking about the 'DNA of Persian cats.' You obviously took no notice of my response regarding the genetics so I was simply suggesting you looked at some* real* research in order to have more accurate information about the ancestry of your Persian cat and her kitten.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Just wondering how long before this thread is closed.


----------



## Brizzle (May 12, 2019)

QOTN said:


> You come to this forum talking about the 'DNA of Persian cats.' You obviously took no notice of my response regarding the genetics so I was simply suggesting you looked at some* real* research in order to have more accurate information about the ancestry of your Persian cat and her kitten.


I god are you still going on I mean really, I think your cats are needing some attention as you clearly don't get out much and have much human interaction. This conversation has been done and dusted for hours. Thanks but no thanks for any advice from you. Good day to you


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

OrientalSlave said:


> Just wondering how long before this thread is closed.


I think it is time...


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

StormyThai said:


> I think it is time...


Couldn't agree more !


----------

